# Leaking skylight



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Woe is me! Just visited my mh at the lock-up and discovered a leak coming from the Seitz skylight over the rear lounge. Although I saw a few drops of water on the leather trim of the seat below, I think they may have been as a result of my opening the pleated cover. 

I have dried out what I can and then examined the roof. The skylight is affixed to a bigger board, which covers an area all around it. This board has sealant all round, which is cracked/raised in a couple of places. 

Now, being fairly ignorant of these matters, I need to find out what steps to take next. Clearly the roof sealant needs to be renewed, but should I also have to remove the skylight to check the extent of any damage? The sealant around the skylight itself seems to be fairly sound, but I imagine this is difficult to judge properly by sight alone.

All a bit frustrating, as I am about 6 weeks past my 6 month guarantee period. 

Any suggestions welcome, especially as to whether any of the work is DIY-friendly.


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Any chance of a picture?? Difficult to advise without


----------



## bijgouder (Sep 18, 2009)

Not at the moment Roger, as it's in storage. I may be going back to do some work on it, so will try to take some photos then.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Had that happen last year, it looked like a small amount of water got under the rear of the frame then it froze and lifted allowing water to seep in. 

I took the whole thing off, cleaned it and applied Silka fix as our local caravan dealer suggested, been alright since.

Keith


----------

